# Other Discussions > Off Topic Discussions >  I'm trying to see the positive in hair loss. I hope this outlook helps

## FlightTL

I came across this website. It talks about doing good karma, and that if you do good karma, it will come back to you, and improve your life. I hope so.


https://sites.google.com/site/easywaystogetgoodkarma/

----------


## Notcoolanymore

What positive have you seen with your hair loss?  I haven't seen any with mine.

----------


## Dan26

There are no positives with hairloss...

Just a slow decay of aesthetics and subsequently spirit...

----------


## Jazz1

I'm not lying but this might be the best growth stimulant ever and cheap. My dad had very bad alopecia areata patches on his head never grew back, until someone told him to rub raw garlic, onion and ginger juice. He did this and his hair always regrew back!

----------


## Notcoolanymore

Years ago somebody told my sister to rub some kind of garlic concoction on her head.  She did this and her head smelled like garlic for a few days.  I don't know exactly how long, but it was a while.  That smell seemed to be absorbed in her scalp and didn't easily wash away.

----------


## Jazz1

> Years ago somebody told my sister to rub some kind of garlic concoction on her head.  She did this and her head smelled like garlic for a few days.  I don't know exactly how long, but it was a while.  That smell seemed to be absorbed in her scalp and didn't easily wash away.


 Correct, but it works.

----------


## fred970

> I'm not lying but this might be the best growth stimulant ever and cheap. My dad had very bad alopecia areata patches on his head never grew back, until someone told him to rub raw garlic, onion and ginger juice. He did this and his hair always regrew back!


 Pictures or it didn't... or how about you don't tell lies on this forum please.

Alopecia areata is serious matter, and garlic doesn't cure an autoimmune disease.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Years ago somebody told my sister to rub some kind of garlic concoction on her head.  She did this and her head smelled like garlic for a few days.  I don't know exactly how long, but it was a while.  That smell seemed to be absorbed in her scalp and didn't easily wash away.


 Maybe the person was trying to protect her from vampires.

----------


## PatientlyWaiting

> Pictures or it didn't... or how about you don't tell lies on this forum please.
> 
> Alopecia areata is serious matter, and garlic doesn't cure an autoimmune disease.


 That website, I think it's called ncbi.gov, where they have studies of different things, there's one study that showed crude onion juice works for alopecia areata(applied to the spots). It worked on 80 something % of patients. I have alopecia areata but never tried that. I don't want to put onion juice on my head then be disappointed with no results while also smelling like onions for no reason.

Edit: Here's the study

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12126069

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> Maybe the person was trying to protect her from vampires.


 It worked.  Not just for vampires.  It was warm around the time she did it too so you could smell her a mile away.

----------


## BigThinker

I'm just going to bank on the good karma OP is talking about to go straight to my follicles.

----------


## Dav7

> I came across this website. It talks about doing good karma, and that if you do good karma, it will come back to you, and improve your life. I hope so.
> 
> 
> https://sites.google.com/site/easywaystogetgoodkarma/


 FlightTL, I'm personally proud of the path you've taken, and I would like to think my advice from earlier in the year played a part in that. I see that others in the thread (perhaps understandably) are most vocal about trying to debase and counteract your claims here, but then again I understand where they are coming from - whilst also understanding where you are coming from, giving your age and situation.

Keep it up man, you're making the best of the situation you have, aka. and incredible amount of hair loss at such a young age, and I personally commend you for finally taking the bull by the horns, aka. shaving your head, working out to bulk up etc. as opposed to what you were and were doing, aka. staying visibly balding and non-athletic. You are certainly on the right path in making your life better by both shaving your head and hitting the gym/ bulking up (as I suggested previously).........and that way, you may finally enjoy your 20's as opposed to sitting idly by, becoming more and more depressed of your situation.

Shaved head + working out/ bulking up.........is very important.....not only to win over women, but most importantly (if not more importantly) to win over the respect of men. Shaved + jacked = don't fukc with me, whereas Visibly balding + skinny = come and make fun of me and my premature aging problem..........if you catch my drift. As I've stated before, respect amongst men = respect and admiration of women (not all, teens in particular, but certainly 25+), and that is what you should remember here.

Keep on this path my friend, it's bound to make changes for the better. But nonetheless, if you really do desire hair back one day........keep up with the Cutting Edge Treatments, and fingers crossed we may get you back to NW1/ NW2 one day. But even if you are getting impatient (not unreasonably in fairness) at the constant set backs in developments regarding future treatments..........you can always make the best of what is out there now. You still have FUE + BHT which can yield astronomical numbers of yields combined (and very cheaply amongst even IAHRS approved doctors in Asia), as well as SMP, which either, or both combined can give you the "shaded" look so to speak, aka. shaved by choice.

Anyways, keep it up man, I certainly like where you are going. And again, I would love to think think that I am a part of this progression, given that while everybody else (including on this thread) was rehearsing old arguments about hair = life, baldness = death incarnate...........that you've taken my own advice on board, and are making the best of your own situation. 

It's not over man..........and you are taking (what are possibly the simplest) steps toward achieving a better look, but always remember that you are not alone, and that cutting edge treatments are finally yielding positive results.........but on top of that - you actually do have options right now, SMP or FUE/ BHT. Keep your options open man.

Anyways, while I respect the concerns and opinions of the other posters here.........who are of a similiar age and NW pattern to me..........I honestly can say that I love this guy, and admire his overcoming of the great struggles he has been faced with. Come on fellas, give the lad some slack, he's an early 20's, NW6/7 young lad who has overcome so much with the mere touch of a razor blade and an uncompromising determination toward building himself up.

Come on lads, this is as much a support group, as it is an outlet for venting our own personal frustrations, and while I'm a lot less advanced than FlightTL, and older too...........I personally admire him for picking up the confidence to turn around his life, most particularly at a young age, and at the highest end of the Norwood scale. For all we know, within a very short space of time, we may be in the exact same situation, so let's just give the lad some slack for once in his life.....and allow him to move on, regardless if you chooses to shave or go for SMP/ BHT.

Keep your head up high FlightTL........honestly, you've had a very tough journey, and at a very young age..........and seeing how you are handling it, gives you my full accord, respect and admiration........particularly been older than you and suffering less than you have. Now keep it up and always remember, *make the best of the situation you have been dealt with* , whether it be a shaven NW7 working out..............shaven SMP/ BHT/ FUE look...........or holding out for the day when you, I and every MPB sufferer is finally returned what was given to us at birth...................

Keep it up man, you've had it dog rough, even in comparison to others such as myself and others.........and if you succeed you are most deserving the better life that shall be dealt to you.

----------


## fred970

> Visibly balding + skinny = come and make fun of me and my premature aging problem..........if you catch my drift. As I've stated before, respect amongst men = respect and admiration of women (not all, teens in particular, but certainly 25+), and that is what you should remember here..


 I'm visibly balding (Almost slick NW5 and I don't shave my head) + skinny and yet no one makes fun of me and my premature ageing problem.

You and a lot of people on this forum should stop living by why they think society and women expect from them.

Just shave it and become huge bro = worst advice given on hair loss forums. And yet you see it everyday. You don't overcome hair loss by overcompensating.

----------


## FlightTL

> FlightTL, I'm personally proud of the path you've taken, and I would like to think my advice from earlier in the year played a part in that. I see that others in the thread (perhaps understandably) are most vocal about trying to debase and counteract your claims here, but then again I understand where they are coming from - whilst also understanding where you are coming from, giving your age and situation.
> 
> Keep it up man, you're making the best of the situation you have, aka. and incredible amount of hair loss at such a young age, and I personally commend you for finally taking the bull by the horns, aka. shaving your head, working out to bulk up etc. as opposed to what you were and were doing, aka. staying visibly balding and non-athletic. You are certainly on the right path in making your life better by both shaving your head and hitting the gym/ bulking up (as I suggested previously).........and that way, you may finally enjoy your 20's as opposed to sitting idly by, becoming more and more depressed of your situation.
> 
> Shaved head + working out/ bulking up.........is very important.....not only to win over women, but most importantly (if not more importantly) to win over the respect of men. Shaved + jacked = don't fukc with me, whereas Visibly balding + skinny = come and make fun of me and my premature aging problem..........if you catch my drift. As I've stated before, respect amongst men = respect and admiration of women (not all, teens in particular, but certainly 25+), and that is what you should remember here.
> 
> Keep on this path my friend, it's bound to make changes for the better. But nonetheless, if you really do desire hair back one day........keep up with the Cutting Edge Treatments, and fingers crossed we may get you back to NW1/ NW2 one day. But even if you are getting impatient (not unreasonably in fairness) at the constant set backs in developments regarding future treatments..........you can always make the best of what is out there now. You still have FUE + BHT which can yield astronomical numbers of yields combined (and very cheaply amongst even IAHRS approved doctors in Asia), as well as SMP, which either, or both combined can give you the "shaded" look so to speak, aka. shaved by choice.
> 
> Anyways, keep it up man, I certainly like where you are going. And again, I would love to think think that I am a part of this progression, given that while everybody else (including on this thread) was rehearsing old arguments about hair = life, baldness = death incarnate...........that you've taken my own advice on board, and are making the best of your own situation. 
> ...


 
Your words just show how good of a person you are. You deserve happiness brother. God bless you and your family.


The rest of my hairloss brothers, may God bless you too.

----------


## Notcoolanymore

> I'm visibly balding (Almost slick NW5 and I don't shave my head) + skinny and yet no one makes fun of me and my premature ageing problem.
> 
> You and a lot of people on this forum should stop living by why they think society and women expect from them.
> 
> Just shave it and become huge bro = worst advice given on hair loss forums. And yet you see it everyday. You don't overcome hair loss by overcompensating.


 In other words, keep hitting the gym and get big.

----------


## Dav7

> I'm visibly balding (Almost slick NW5 and I don't shave my head) + skinny and yet no one makes fun of me and my premature ageing problem.
> 
> You and a lot of people on this forum should stop living by why they think society and women expect from them.
> 
> Just shave it and become huge bro = worst advice given on hair loss forums. And yet you see it everyday. You don't overcome hair loss by overcompensating.


 Nobody mentioned become a roid head or "getting big", just working out and getting definition. I'm sorry man, but this just doesn't fly, you do have to compensate in one way or another when you get to NW3 and over (sometimes for NW3, but not always) to distract attention away from the head. Same way as facial hair etc. can serve a similar purpose.

----------


## Dav7

> Your words just show how good of a person you are. You deserve happiness brother. God bless you and your family.
> 
> 
> The rest of my hairloss brothers, may God bless you too.


 No problem man.

----------

